# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Outpost Firewall PRO 4.0 Release Candidate

## HATTIFNATTOR

Outpost Firewall Pro 4.0 переходит в стадию публичного бета тестирования. Публичная RC версия доступна для загрузки  с веб-сайта Agnitum.


 *Загрузить Outpost Firewall Pro 4.0 RC3*

 *Подробнее о версии 4.0*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ISO

Вышла финальная версия Outpost Firewall Pro 4.0, что нового читайте здесь http://www.agnitum.ru/products/outpost/whatsnew40.php

----------

